# A little exploring



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

After a couple months of poring over maps, and Google Earth looking for my next adventure for Brook trout. I had my mind set on a lake in Southern Utah. It just so happens that LOAH had just recently went to this lake, and after seeing his report it wasn't just my little secret anymore. But I did get to see what size of fish the lake held from his thread.

My wife had a girls day set for Saturday. So I had the kitchen pass, and the plan was to sleepover at my parents, and have them watch the two older kids while I went fishing, and my wife went shopping. Got to love Grandparents that want to watch the kids. 

After not hearing the alarm. I made it to the trail head at around 7:00 ish. 
The hike wasn't to hard, and if I would have had a elk tag i would have had it filled with in 20 mins, a spike by two, and his little sis stood up just off the trail, and watched me pass. 

I was almost to the lake when I ran into a couple stalking through the trees. They probably wondered what was busting thought the brush. After talking to them, and letting them know about the elk I saw up the trail I made it the rest of the way to the lake. To my surprise there was already someone on the lake in a float tube. I think he was just as surprised as I was. 

I started out at the log jam. I could see some smaller Cutt's cruising around the logs. As sneaky as a 300 LBS man can be I tried to drop the jig to them, but they had me pegged. After moving along the log jam I could see some huge Cutt's swimming from log to log. Same thing they had me figured out. I hiked/bushwacked around the lake just checking the place out. I never got a bite, but did see a bunch of top water action. I've never seen such large fish jump so far out of the water. They where pounding the bugs floating on the water. I sat, and watched for quite a while wishing i had a float tube to get out to these fish. I never did see the feller on the float tube catch anything though.

After trying the log jam one more time, and messing with the Cutt's in a pool behind the log jam. I hiked back to the car. I wasn't disappointed, but motivated to get back there with a float tube to chase the huge fish in this lake. 

As i hiked out I stopped by another lake, and caught a 12" brook, and missed on a couple other bites. Still trying to figure out the ways of the marabou jig. 

After getting back to the car, and driving to where I had service I called to check on my wife. She said I should stay longer if it was ok with my parents. So a quick phone call later, and I was on my way to another lake I wanted to checkout. 

Same thing with this lake I had found it, and was planning on checking it out when LOAH posted a report about it. Man I'm riding his shirt tails, he's on the ball with these Brook Trout waters always one step ahead.

After a couple miles of bumpy road I was ready to get out, and hike. It was a steep son of a gun getting to the lake, and I was trying to out run the thunderstorms in the area. On the way there I was thinking I have to come back up this . Once I made it to the lake I knew I only had a short time to fish because of the weather. 

I walked the shoreline throwing a gold Panther Martin, and not getting any love. I noticed a Brook Trout sitting under a submerged log. I quickly switched to my second pole that has a black marabou jig on it. I dropped the jig right in front of the Brookie, and he pounded it before it hit bottom. After a short fight I bloodied his nose, and took his picture.



With the thunder, and lightning really picked up then. I picked up another Brook just before leaving.



I wasn't looking forward to the hike back out, but did find an easier way back, and will use this route to excess this lake again hopefully soon. I made it back to the car just in time for it to start raining/hailing. 

On the drive home I noticed 5 fires started from the lightning. 

I can't wait to make it back to these two lakes, but will for sure take a float tube next time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Brookies might be about the prettiest fish around. LOVE brookies!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, that was me in the tube. It was nice to see you there & chat for a bit.
The secret is getting out about my home town lakes ;-)
Let me know next time your going. I'm there as much as I can be.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

woolybugger said:


> Yeah, that was me in the tube. It was nice to see you there & chat for a bit.
> The secret is getting out about my home town lakes ;-)
> Let me know next time your going. I'm there as much as I can be.


I figured you would see this from talking to you.

I'm hoping to make it again this fall. I need to sell the float tube i have now, and try to get a lighter one.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice report, that's my kind of fishing. Going after those trophy Brookies can be frustrating, but when you catch the right one it is worth it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Get out in Lake 1 and pick that salad apart with maribou. The brookies dwell within.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I'm hoping to get a lighter float tube to head back this fall.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job getting there. Too bad they didn't cooperate with you very much.

At least you got to meet woolybugger. I think of him every time I'm at that lake, wondering if I'll run into him.

He shared some info about the area with me several years ago and I've had a hard time going any farther south ever since...


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks LOAH.
Crazy how many times you can go there & never see another soul.
Hit me up next time your heading that direction.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Good job getting there. Too bad they didn't cooperate with you very much.
> 
> At least you got to meet woolybugger. I think of him every time I'm at that lake, wondering if I'll run into him.
> 
> He shared some info about the area with me several years ago and I've had a hard time going any farther south ever since...


I'd love to learn more about the area. I'm try to figure out now when to go back.

I had a hard time desiding where to go after the first lake. Beaver ponds or where i went. Lots of water to explore there.


----------

